# Remote Coding Policies-Please Help!



## mkprice (Nov 1, 2012)

We've recently been having discussions at the clinic for which I work about being able to code from home. As is normal, administration is very busy, and this subject has been put on the back burner. In an effort to be proactive, we as a coding group are trying to help by submitting an outline for a possible policy.

Would anyone be willing to email me any remote coding policies that your place of business uses? Or give ideas and examples of things that should be included in such a policy?

Thanks much!

Melinda Price, CPC


----------

